# Headers or Chip



## IANCOLE (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm thinking about buying some headers for my 93' Altima, would it be a wise investment. If so whats the best to buy and wheres the best site to buy them. I was also thinking about a new computer chip. Whats the best between the headers and chip


----------



## MarkSpecV (May 15, 2003)

*More power !!*



IANCOLE said:


> I'm thinking about buying some headers for my 93' Altima, would it be a wise investment. If so whats the best to buy and wheres the best site to buy them. I was also thinking about a new computer chip. Whats the best between the headers and chip


Header by far' , most get the normal bolt-ons and then get the computer tuned for there mods. Intake, Header, and exhaust are a great start for performance.

Hotshot is well known and to be proven gains, and if your a budget racer there alternatives for 1/2 the price ( OBX/ SS autochrome ) . Main thing is that it fits and opens up the flow you will be happy.


----------



## IANCOLE (Jul 10, 2004)

Does anybody know whats better between Stillen and Hotshot?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

depends on what you want. stillen is usually a 4-1 header which helps out more with top end, which the ka24 lacks. hotshot used to be available in 4-1 but is now only available in a 4-2-1 design which is tuned for mid-high range performance. being the torquey engine that the ka is, i opted for mid-high range perfomance so i went with the hotshot. just like many others who own a set, im happy with them.
there is no "chip" for our engines. that crappy thing you see on ebay is just that - crap. dont be tempted. if you want performance from your computer, send it to a company like Jim Wolf Technology.


----------



## IANCOLE (Jul 10, 2004)

Ha ha, I'm not that dumb and young. I wouldnt by something like that for my car on ebay. So would you say get headers, then get a chip from like Jet or JWT.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

id say get the header first and maybe an intake and then send the ecu out to get re-tuned. again, no chip, its an ecu reprogram more or less.


----------

